# North East Reptile Show



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Many years ago I used to organise a very popular reptile show in Darlington. It was very well attended by breeders, the trade and of course the buying public. 

I'd like to have another go. I think the time is right, in many ways and for many reasons, to think about a new show up here in the North East. This would cater not only for the North of England and Scotland but should attract people from further afield.

I'd like some feedback on the topic. I'd like to gauge how popular it would be - and also some more specific topics. I think it would be easier to have it similar to the IHS show in Doncaster, in many ways its easier to convince the local council. I am currently the chairman of the Darlington and Tees Valley branch of the IHS, so, it would make sense to have the show affiliated with our branch. Perhaps the other local groups would want to be involved? I would need to contact the IHS directly, to make sure they have no issues or concerns, but I doubt there would be any problems. Im still very much at the fact finding stage, but any ideas or feedback would be appreciated.

Its feasible that we could get this happening for late summer - perhaps in August?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I think you could deffintly have a show up and running for this summer. There are loads of keepers and breeders in the area, more than ever. 

Would there be stalls etc like other shows because i think reps for sale is what brings people in. 

I would come along and support the show. Hopefully have somthing to enter too. : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

I think this is a great idea kevin and im sure youll have the backing from the 50+ members of the tawra . Id also be intrested in a table please feel free to get in touch if you need a hand with anything cheers steve


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

mispentyouth said:


> I think this is a great idea kevin and im sure youll have the backing from the 50+ members of the tawra . Id also be intrested in a table please feel free to get in touch if you need a hand with anything cheers steve


Just to echo this, I know that the whole group at TAWRA would be behind this 100%

Give one of us a shout if there is anything we can do.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Im in scotland so depending on the time of year i might have some leos early june sounds like a good time IMO


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Aug 9, 2009)

Thought it was you ! spent quite abit of money in C2C over the years lol !
I think its a fab idea especially since im getting back into the snake side of things ( had time out and kept lots of T's for past couple of years ..but realised my true passion and am trading some in for a beaut irian jaya).
So yes keep us updated i'll attend for sure :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am headed to washington in August so would be a good time for me to come up?: victory:
I think its about time something like a show was organised up that way.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

infact doubt ill have geckos ready in time unless females make weight soon but make sure to advertise this intensly on here if it goes ahead i can help with if you need any help


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

OK, I'll contact IHS first, to make sure there are no conflicts, and then take it from there.

Tara, if its an IHS show it would be ideal if you can sort out the issues regarding your group becoming a branch of the IHS. Keep me informed of progress. If you dont / cant I will approach the IHS to see if we can still affiliate it with your group. We need full backing from everyone - traders, breeders etc in the North East. Im really looking forward to this, so will keep you all informed.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

xXxLynnxXx said:


> Thought it was you ! spent quite abit of money in C2C over the years lol !
> I think its a fab idea especially since im getting back into the snake side of things ( had time out and kept lots of T's for past couple of years ..but realised my true passion and am trading some in for a beaut irian jaya).
> So yes keep us updated i'll attend for sure :no1:


Sounds a good trade. Eight legs for no legs. See you when you next visit!


----------

